# Dial Close-ups



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just playing around with the x4 macro lens


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another one. I need to get closer though







- may try with one of the microscopes at work on Monday


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And another .......................................

Note the start of the creeping black death on the lume of the hour hand


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Great pics Paul

Love the texture on the dial in the last pic.

Cheers Mal


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

My photo skills are crap comparing to yours.









Great pics.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

More playing


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And this really is the end ............................ for today at least














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You've got to grips with the old Oly very nicely Paul.









Great pictures.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice Paul, you have got me going again now, on the SMP GMT.

Cracking shots.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Clever ba........


----------

